# Landscape architect skills for australian immigration



## Senol tuysuz (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi everybody, 👋

I have been the owner of a landscape company for 5 years. I generally provide services in landscape design, landscape application, landscape maintenance in Istanbul.
I am 35 years old and have 12 years of landscape architecture experience.

I trust my landscape skills, knowledge and quality of my work. I can also get reference letters from employers about my work because I became like friends with all of them.

Does citing references to my work make me stand out for australia immigration?

Is it possible for me to find a job related to my profession when I start living in Australia after what I have told you?

Where do you think I should start?

Thank you in advance for your help and sincere answers.

You can see some of my work on
İnstagram page


----------



## QuincyPalmer (8 mo ago)

I don't think you need to worry about this, because given your education and experience in this field, you will find a job very quickly.


----------



## MeadowValentine (8 mo ago)

Suppose you are as good an architect and designer as you say when you can easily find a job by moving to Australia. A company with a good rating always has customers. For example, Landscaping & Design - Vancouver, WA - J's Custom Landscaping company, with numerous satisfied customers, is the best in our state. I also used their services six months ago when I needed to renovate the backyard. I must say, I was delighted with the result. I have never seen such a beautiful and cozy backyard, despite the small size of the territory. I think it's better to trust an experienced designer than to do repairs yourself.


----------



## shanonchif (11 mo ago)

I think you gonna be all right, don't worry!


----------



## YourSoul (6 mo ago)

Hi, if you have your own business, you can implement it in Australia. Still, if you don't have a higher education or official work experience, you may experience some difficulties at the beginning. Still, since you have social media where you share your skills and results, I think that you are even in You'll find customers in Australia. For example, I have worked on a farm in America all my life and decided to fly to Australia for a couple of years to see how life is there. I previously bought a tractor on https://www.machinerydealer.co.uk. I decided to buy a farm for myself in Australia to work on there, and now I don't want to return to America, haha.


----------

